# Annual booster help



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, 

Noodle is due her annual booster and I have been told that the kennel cough part has to be done 2 weeks after the booster, but my vet does it all at once.

Pls can you tell me how your dogs 1st booster was done, together or 2 weeks apart?

Thanks.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki's was done all at once...
To be honest i'm not convinced how effective the kennel cough vaccine is anyway, although I know it is a requirement if dogs are going into kennels or to doggy day care etc.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Can't advise sorry mine have never had the kennel cough vaccine x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmm, I've done some research after seeing the 2 replies and it seems that it may be an unnecessary vaccine, and even one that can cause illness. Confused!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Read up on over vaccinating in general, Defra only say you need vaccinate 3yearly x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My vet does the yearly vaccination with the kennel cough. Mine go to daycare and kennels and it's required for both.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Raffy has never had kennel cough vaccination. He had a full booster this time but I will probably have him blood tested for lepto next year to see if he still has immunity, the others are 3 yearly at least, they may have longer immunity than that. It's a bit of a dilemma to be honest


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley has not had the kennel cough one, my vet was very good and said unless he is going somewhere where they insist on it or somewhere where he is regularly with lots of dogs she wouldn't bother, there are a lot of different types and the vaccination doesn't cover all strains (or it changes, like types of colds and flu), the receptionist told me her dog was very poorly after the jab. I may have to get it in the future for daycare or something but until then I won't bother.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The kennel cough vaccine is a squirt up the nose, isn't it?
I also think that it is unneccessary for dogs to be vaccinated on a yearly basis - however training clubs I attend require it - so my dogs have it while they are training and competing.
Inzi has retired from agility now as she just gets stiff in her shoulders and honestly hates all the waiting around she just wants to do it, do it again and again and then go home... she will no longer have the annual booster routinely.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

So they don't even need a yearly booster? Kennel cough aside. Think I need to read up on this.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Woo said:


> So they don't even need a yearly booster? Kennel cough aside. Think I need to read up on this.


I read up quite a lot before the first year booster that Dudley and had a good chat to my vet, she said that she would recommend the first year booster and the after that the vaccinations are not for eveything, some things are every 3 (she explained it but I can't remember it all now), she also said there are some risks with all vaccinations but that she has seen such a drop in the conditions they protect against that she advises having them (guess like not so many kids having the measles jab, then the outbreaks are more likely).


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

DB1 said:


> I read up quite a lot before the first year booster that Dudley and had a good chat to my vet, she said that she would recommend the first year booster and the after that the vaccinations are not for eveything, some things are every 3 (she explained it but I can't remember it all now), she also said there are some risks with all vaccinations but that she has seen such a drop in the conditions they protect against that she advises having them (guess like not so many kids having the measles jab, then the outbreaks are more likely).


Thanks Dawn. Reading to do and a decision to make.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mine get Kennel Cough yearly for day care. It's always been given two weeks after other vaccinations.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Mine get kennel cough every six months as it is the nasal spray. Faster acting but shorter booster. As these two are always at daycare and the dog park, a must for us. I do wonder if they got a mild form a few months ago as Lexi seemed to sneeze more at night for a few days and more leakage in the eyes and then Beemer had the same symptoms a week later. It didn't change their behavior, eating, or bathroom habits so I didn't think much of it. Vet has them getting one year boosters and then I think they go to three year intervals.


----------

